# Honda CRZ or Nissan Versa as a Daily ?



## ake53 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doing research on what car to get. 
I do mostly city driving, still young. 20 years old, 
and looking for a fuel efficient car with minimal problems. 
comparing the new Honda CRZ with Nissan Versa.
The Crz looks like the better car in terms of performance and overall scores.
What's your take on this?

here are some pictures to start









































http://carsort.com/compare/Honda-CR-Z-vs-Nissan-Versa


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess between these I'd go with the Honda. The Nissan screams 'I don't care anymore what I drive!". The CRZ at least looks interesting and different. Not sure if it is actually fun to drive, but I guess it claims to be.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I drove a versa a while back... I wish I hadn't.... :eeps:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I won't even take a Versa as a rental........does that help you any?

C:\>Sent from my 386 using MS-DOS__


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> *I won't even take a Versa as a rental........does that help you any? *
> 
> C:\>Sent from my 386 using MS-DOS__


wish you had posted that a few weeks back... :eeps:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

One of my employees has the Honda CRZ. He likes it a lot. It's definitely a better looking car in my mind than the Nissan.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't see these two cars as comparable, as the CR-Z costs almost twice as much as a stripper Versa. The Versa screams "I wanted new, so bought the cheapest possible without any other considerations." A more comparable Honda would be the Fit. Also consider the Ford Fiesta, its twin the Mazda 2, or even the Hyundai Accent over the Versa.

The CR-Z and other hybrids will get better mileage, but not enough to justify the extra cost over the lifetime of the car. For example, a Fit might get 31 mpg combined, verse a CR-Z might get 38 mpg. To go 150,000 miles, the Fit would use about 900 gallons of fuel, which even at $5/gallon wouldn't justify its cost. By that point, the CR-Z's battery probably would need to be replaced for a large sum of money.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

But some companies offer an incentive to buy a hybrid... like $3000 or more...


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I know someone who got a Fit, and she loved it.


----------



## Sportsdad (Feb 16, 2012)

E36 Phantom said:


> I won't even take a Versa as a rental........does that help you any?
> 
> C:\>Sent from my 386 using MS-DOS__


Of the 8 trips I took between June 14 and July 21 to Denver (twice) Maryland (three times) Boston, Philly and Gaithersburg, one rental was Versa. Never again.


----------



## Sportsdad (Feb 16, 2012)

mark_m5 said:


> I know someone who got a Fit, and she loved it.


Honduh Fit was nominated top resale value car for subcompact, twice.
http://money.cnn.com/gallery/autos/2012/11/26/resale-value-cars/index.html

http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-finance/2013/04/30/six-top-cars-in-class-with-high-resale-value/

I think its the gas mileage that makes it attractive as we've not seen prices under $3 since a republican was in office.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I would take a Fit over a Versa every day of the week. The CRZ is not a Versa competitor.


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

mark_m5 said:


> One of my employees has the Honda CRZ. He likes it a lot. It's definitely a better looking car in my mind than the Nissan.


Reminds me if a CRX from years back. I liked them. Personally, I'd go Honda over Nissan.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Sailin.

My daughter just did the Lake Placid Ironman, and I thought of you. :thumbup:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I am looking at a Hyundai Elantra GT for a daily driver - great MPG, warranty and under $20k.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

completely different cars and one starts at 12K another at 20.
if you want, you can get new Note, slap coilovers on it, better rims/tires and you good to go with extra cash


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

SailinSand said:


> Reminds me if a CRX from years back. I liked them. Personally, I'd go Honda over Nissan.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app





Kamdog said:


> Hey Sailin.
> 
> My daughter just did the Lake Placid Ironman, and I thought of you. :thumbup:


Lol. That reminds me. I met with a customer a week ago and he had about 8 bikes. Then it came out that he does the Iron Man. So I told him about Sandy.. :rofl:


----------



## alpinewhite745i (Sep 9, 2013)

I voted for the CRZ because I also have one. On paper the CRZ does not look impressive at all, but when you drive one, you'll understand why people still buy it.
It really depends on your purpose. If you want something with a balance of fun and fuel economy this is the car. I suggest you visit www.crzforum.com for any suggestions. If you want to make it fast, Jackson Racing makes a supercharger for this and it bumps it up to 170hp from 122hp.
Good luck!
Here's mine...


----------

